# HONG KONG | Square Mile | 29 fl | 27 fl | 24 fl | U/C



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/10


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/21


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/27


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/15


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Price-sensitive buyers snap up 51 units at The Quinn Square Mile in Tai Kok Tsui, netting HK$330 million for Henderson *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 1, 2022

Henderson Land Development sold 51 units out of 138 on offer at the residential project The Quinn Square Mile in Tai Kok Tsui on Sunday, according to the developer, as price-sensitive buyers snapped up small-sized flats amid a pickup in new project launches from developers over the past week.

Most of the units sold by 6pm were one-bedroom flats and studios, according to property agents, with the majority of buyers being end users younger than 30 years old. Agents expected about 60 per cent of all available units to be sold by the end of the day, the second of the three-day Labour Day weekend.

“Many buyers remain optimistic about the property market outlook, as there is a strong pent up demand from buyers standing on the sidelines in the first quarter and fourth quarter of last year,” said Louis Chan, vice-chairman and chief executive of Centaline Property Agency’s residential department in Asia-Pacific.

More : Henderson Land’s new project nets HK$330 million on first-day sale


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A Cantonese sales video from a local property agency, but there are some aerial views of the development and neighbourhood facilities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/24


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/25


----------

